# Cool looking paint



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

And also what genes are posibly at work. To be exact, I think he's sooty palomino, but still doesn't explain the dark mane with silver


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Splash is the white allele.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Also found this video of him. I saw some more pics of him too, and he appears to have a gold spot on one cheek


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

He has such a thick tail!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He sure is pretty! I'd say he definitely has Sabino.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yeah. I wish I had the money to buy him!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha yeah. I wish I had the money to buy him!



Start saving!
I need $20,000 for the one I want.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yeah XD
And actually, here's the other photos I found of him, he's almost halfway down the page
Equestrious


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm seeing a horse that's not particularly good at anything. $12000 is buying a pretty horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

JustImagine said:


> He has such a thick tail!


He has a tail extension.:wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

waresbear said:


> He has a tail extension.:wink:


No I don't believe he does. Go look at him here - Equestrious

A horse CAN have a thick long tail without having an extension...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Soo..what colour are we looking at with what "modifications"? Im not seeing a palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Soo..what colour are we looking at with what "modifications"? Im not seeing a palomino.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's a palomino with the sooty gene.
They come in all forms of shades and such.. Here's a couple examples
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=sooty...dsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0,i:124&tx=159&ty=74
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=sooty...dsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:63,s:0,i:279&tx=162&ty=69
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=sooty...&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:85&tx=110&ty=70


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

OOh very purdy! If I ever found a chocolate pali, and I was looking, and it fit the bill for confo, temperment and training I would pick it up in a second.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> OOh very purdy! If I ever found a chocolate pali, and I was looking, and it fit the bill for confo, temperment and training I would pick it up in a second.


Haha that's why I like this guy. He may not be great at one particular thing, but i think with the right person he can be a really good horse. And it looks like he's got the kind of mindset i loke, plus colour to boot!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

pretty sure he is a Sooty Pali, handsome guy in the color department, but other than that I can't say I like him that much, just doesn't look like something I'd get. 

As far as his white, I see some frame with maybe sabino for the edges, I could be wrong on the Sabino, but I am pretty confident hes a frame.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> pretty sure he is a Sooty Pali, handsome guy in the color department, but other than that I can't say I like him that much, just doesn't look like something I'd get.
> 
> As far as his white, I see some frame with maybe sabino for the edges, I could be wrong on the Sabino, but I am pretty confident hes a frame.


I disagree, while frame is possible from a 4th generation ancestor on the sire's side, I don't see it. This geldings pedigree has definite splash white and his white patterning is extremely typical of splash presentation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm maybe a paint with a silver gene? That may throw the silvery tail but with the black mane i wouldnt say palamino maybe more of a bay


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

maygen said:


> Hmm maybe a paint with a silver gene? That may throw the silvery tail but with the black mane i wouldnt say palamino maybe more of a bay


If you look at his hind legs, the white doesn't go all the way up to the knee, and theres a large area on both hind legs that are the same colour as the body where they should actually be black if he was a bay. Also if you look at this, Equestrious, it looks like at the VERY very base of his mane it is actually cream coloured instead of black. If you saw the examples of sooty palomino that i posted, there is at least one that he is quite similar to


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

maygen said:


> Hmm maybe a paint with a silver gene? That may throw the silvery tail but with the black mane i wouldnt say palamino maybe more of a bay


Also silver can't be seen on a red base and palomino's are red based horses.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

CCH said:


> I disagree, while frame is possible from a 4th generation ancestor on the sire's side, I don't see it. This geldings pedigree has definite splash white and his white patterning is extremely typical of splash presentation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with the splash as well because of the white front legs and the face white has the smooth dipped in paint look not the jagged white that frame causes.


----------

